#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Servidor de Internet com modem 3G USB

## maxbauer

Olá pessoal,

Estou com um projeto em mente, mas estou sem rumo, e gostaria de ter uma opniao de vc's.

O que estou querendo fazer é o seguinte.

Pretendo montar um Server MK pra internet discada, mas ao invés de usar linha telefônicas normais, estou querendo usar linhas de celular.

Essas linhas seriam ligadas ao MK através de modens USB 3G, será que tem como o MK "atender" a ligação que estas linhas receberão?

Se acaso o MK não conseguir será que com LINUX daria certo?

Gostaria de uma opnião de vc's.

Obrigado.

----------


## maxbauer

Baixei uma versão de teste do MK 4.3, e coloquei o modem usb nele,
o MK detectou td certinho, mas quando eu tento ligar para o nº do chip,
ele dá como se o telefone estivesse desligado.

Será que tem como "emular" um celular para que a torre o detecte como "ligado"?

....

----------


## kleberbrasil

Ooi Max,

Pq esse retrocesso?

----------


## kfdigital

nao aconselho voce usar 3g nao, e muito ruin! existe coisa melhor!

----------


## maxbauer

> Ooi Max,
> 
> Pq esse retrocesso?


 
Isso ai seria usado pra poder atender alguns clientes distantes onde fica inviavel montar uma torre
pra atende-los, seria usado na zona rural em propriedades distantes.

A minha cidade tem mts morros na zona rural, e pra atender essas pessoas eu precisaria de mts repetidoras, e se esse sistema desse certo o custo compensaria.

E penso nessas pessoas como clientes em potencial, pois uma grande parte são grandes fazendas, que nem telefone tem instalado.

To tentando por aqui, se alguém tiver alguma idéia, por favor, me diga  :Smile: 

valeu!

----------


## maxbauer

> nao aconselho voce usar 3g nao, e muito ruin! existe coisa melhor!


Não usaria o sinal 3G, eu usaria o modem pra "fazer" a conexão como uma linha normal.

----------


## netosdr

Este idéia é maluca mas interessante. Será que tem jeito de fazer?

----------


## balisteri

Ola pessoal tudo bem?
Bom desejo a todos um otimo final de ano..


vamos lá ao 3g

dependendo de sua cidade e localização o 3G funciona direito..


Tenho algumas placas rodando com o 3G, mais uso somente como hotspot..
faço assim, coloco o modem para se conectar a operadora, configuro o servidor hostpot espalho os equipamentos em locais aonde não tem algum tipo de conexão de internet e disponibilizo o sinal via Wifi mesmo para os clientes.


esta funcionando direito e tenho valocidades constantes de 2 megas nos meus modens 3G..

taxa de donwload fica em torno de 180 kbps e sendo assim coloco em torno de uns 20 a 30 clientes nesses radios mais com velocidades baixas para cada cliente como HOTSPOT mesmo..

----------


## orionstation

E a franquia, não estoura não ?????

3G aqui no RJ ta uma merda, você contrata um plano de 1 MBPS é recebe 64 Kbps!!!

----------


## rafajohn

Velho, tem um provedor aqui em SSa que montei com um 3G da Oi e até hoje não deu problema, somente quando cair o sinal que infelizmente é constante, mas para isso foi necssário fazer aquisição de alguns equipamentos tais como, Roteador 3G Huawei + Modem 3G da Huawei E226, com isso o proprio roteador faz a ligação para operadora via USB e manda o IP via porta LAN para seu MK ou direto no Server (Aqui fiz sem MK).

Esse roteador foi adquirido na TIM e o Modem na loja da Oi mesmo, pois já vem desbloqueado, um custo de +/- R$ 600,00 para montar esse equema de 3G pra servidor.

Uma outra opção é montar um servidor de acesso Windows/Linux para fazer essa ligação com a operadora, mas recomendo o roteador por não precisa de maquina pra isso...

Espero ter ajudado!





> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Estou com um projeto em mente, mas estou sem rumo, e gostaria de ter uma opniao de vc's.
> 
> O que estou querendo fazer é o seguinte.
> 
> Pretendo montar um Server MK pra internet discada, mas ao invés de usar linha telefônicas normais, estou querendo usar linhas de celular.
> 
> Essas linhas seriam ligadas ao MK através de modens USB 3G, será que tem como o MK "atender" a ligação que estas linhas receberão?
> ...

----------


## netosdr

Vamos ler a mensagem pois o que ele quer não é usar 3G como forma de acesso a internet, e sim como meio físico

----------


## fabiocp1984

É possível sim colocar o MK como um servidor de acesso discado, porém ainda não sei como isso funcionaria em 3g, até porque ele apenas disca para a operadora e não para receber ligações. Já com a linha de telefone instalada ele recebe as ligações normalmente.
Vamos acompanhar quem sabe alguém tem a solução.

----------


## cabelomst

Oi sou novo aqui tomara nao estar fazendo besteira

Bom tenho aqui no ES, um pequeno provedor na zona rural com modem 3g da vivo o HUAWEI _E156, e o_ brazilfw 
que no meu caso funciona direitinho da uma pesquizada la no forum deles é super facio de fazer e se vc quizer posso postar o meu protinho no vitualbox ja funfando no modem HUAWEI _E156 ai é so vc configurar do seu geito falou

OBS: nao testei com outro modelo de modem mas esse funfa direitinho so que aqui a vivo limita a velocidade a míseros 128 
até mais boa sorte 
_

----------

